# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Affichage des documents PDF stoks dans MySQL dans une page JSP [Dbutant(e)]

## amola1992

Bonjour,

J'aimerais stoker des documents PDF dans une base de donnes MySQL et ensuite pouvoir les afficher dans une page JSP.

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer comment procder ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## philou44300

Dans ta base de donnes, il te faudra une colonne de type BLOB ou LONGBLOB comme dans l'exemple suivant qui consiste  crer une table pour stocker le fichier et les informations le concernant:


```

```

Il te suffira ensuite de rcuprer ton fichier pdf de la BD MySQL (dont les donnes binaires se trouveront dans la colonne de type BLOB ou LONGBLOB) puis de louvrir dans un viewer pdf.

----------


## amola1992

merciii pour votre reponse mais j'ai une autre question je sais pas comment je peut inserer le pdf dans mysql

----------


## philou44300

Tu veux l'insrer  travers du code java ou en SQL directement?

Tu as une FAQ sur JDBC pour grer les bases de donnes en Java: http://java.developpez.com/faq/jdbc/?page=types#blob  :;):

----------


## amola1992

les deux  ::(:

----------


## philou44300

Regardes la FAQ dont je t'ai donn le lien et dis moi si c'est ca que tu veux faire en Java  ::): . En utilisant JDBC tu peux insrer, modifier et extraire dans une BD donc cela devrait correspondre  ce dont tu as besoin  :;): .

----------


## amola1992

uiii ,mais j'ai pas compris ou je peux remplacer le nom de ma bd et les champs de formulaire?

----------


## philou44300

FAQ pour la connection  la BD: http://java.developpez.com/faq/jdbc/?page=connection

C'est donc avec ce code que tu cr la connexion:


```

```

Pour l'url tu as un exemple dans la FAQ: jdbc:mysql://localhost/maBase

Par contre je n'ai pas compris ta demande pour les champs de formulaire. Peux tu tre plus prcis stp?

----------


## amola1992

Voici mon code :


```

```

Pour le formulaire d'insertion :


```

```

 Est-ce comme a ?

Et merci beaucoup.

----------


## philou44300

Ton formulaire d'insertion appelle "inserer_fichier.php" lors de son excution. Qu'est ce que fait ce fichier php? Ton code java ( et ta mthode insererImage() ) avec lequel tu veux faire l'insertion est appel  quel moment? L'insertion tu peux aussi la faire en php mais c'est un autre langage et j'ai l'impression que tu mlanges les technologies (php et jsp).

----------


## amola1992

Oui je n'ai pas fais attention parce que j'ai fais des copier/coller. S'il te plait, si tu peux me dire les tapes  suivre parce que je n'ai rien compris. Je suis encore dbutant alors je n'ai aucune ide de comment je peux faire ceci.

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Robin56

Eh bien tout d'abord, soigne ton orthographe. Ensuite, lis les liens que te donne philou44300 au lieu de les survoler et de faire du copier/coller sans rflchir. Sachant qu'en plus des liens vers l'utilisation d'une base de donnes, je te conseille de regarder sur la plateforme des tutoriels sur la mise en place d'une application web Java de base avec JSP.

----------


## amola1992

ok merci

----------


## philou44300

Vu que tu dbutes, je te conseille:
- de regarder et de comprendre un exemple simple avec une JSP (tu as pleins de tutos)
- d'essayer de faire par toi mme un essai avec une JSP en t'inspirant de l'exemple mais sans faire un copier/coller (cela te permettra de valider que tu as bien compris)
- de regarder la doc JDBC dont je t'ai pass des liens puis de faire des essais rapides
- de rflchir au programme que tu veux faire en regroupant ce que tu auras appris par tes essais et par la lecture de la doc et des liens que je t'ai pass

On ne s'improvise pas dveloppeur et il ne vaut mieux pas vouloir commencer par des choses trop compliques ds le dbut sans mme maitriser les bases. Il faut d'abord commencer par des choses simples (c'est pour ca que je te dis de faire des essais simples pour dj comprendre le fonctionnement) avant d'attaquer quelque chose de plus compliqu  :;): . Tu as je pense toutes les billes mais si tu rencontres un problme bloquant aprs avoir appliqu mes conseils indiques le nous ici et on essayera de te dbloquer (il y a une quipe et une communaut trs comptentes sur ce site qui m'ont dbloqu plus d'une fois)  ::): .

----------


## amola1992

Bonjour,
c'est ma servlet  pour enregistrer une image dans mysql


```

```

mais il me donne une erreur au niveau de <span class="">(syntaxe erreur)
si vous pouvez m'aider svp!!

----------


## joel.drigo

Bonjour,

<span ...> est une balise html : elle n'a rien  faire dans le code d'une classe java : c'est pas du code java et le compilateur te dit justement qu'il ne comprend pas ce que a veut dire. Il ne faut pas confondre avec le code de jsp, qui mlange des parties de html (ventuellement, parce qu'on pourrait y mettre du texte, ou du xml, ou autre), et du code java, inclus dans le code de la jsp, encadr par des balises dites de scriptlet (les <%, ou <%=, termins par %>).

----------


## amola1992

page upload.jsp


```

```

home.jsp


```

```

il affiche le message qu il est inserer mais je le trouve pas dans mysql merci

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

Il serait judicieux que tu sois plus explicite et plus clair avec tes questions, qu'on puisse voir rapidement de quel type de problme il s'agit. On a pas tous le temps de dcortiquer ton code pour comprendre ce que tu cherches  faire et ce que signifie tes questions par rapport  ce code.

Tu dis :




> il affiche le message qu il est inserer


De quel message s'agit-il ? Je ne vois nulle part dans le code une chane ressemblant  ce texte. On est cens deviner que a pourrait tre "Uploaded successfully !" dont tu parles ?

Et puis, il faut aussi un peu plus consulter les tutoriels et les faqs, se faire la main sur des exemples, et aqurir certains rflexes.

Ici je vois une requte paramtre :



```
psmnt = connection.prepareStatement("insert into pdf(nom_pdf,date_pdf,pdf) values(?,?,?)");
```

avec trois paramtres, mais il n'y a aucune ligne de code qui met une valeur dans aucun de ces paramtres... il y a forcment un rapport avec le fait que a n'insert rien dans ta base, tu ne crois pas ?

Tu as post il y a 3 semaines un code qui faisait quelque chose de similaire, o les paramtres taient bien affects : pourquoi ne pas repartir de ce code, ou au moins le consulter pour voir les diffrences avec le nouveau que tu as crit ?

----------


## amola1992

bonjour,
svp aider moi j'ai mon code qui affiche que pdf est affiche mais lorsque je cherche dans ma base je le trouve pas 
merci d'avance
 pour le formulaire
add.jsp


```

```

et pour l upload.jsp


```

```

----------

